# Sin Puerto de impresora

## Jose

Buenas... llevo unas semanas probando Gentoo y me va gustando, es todo muy facil, a pesar de mi pesima conexión de 56 K  :Sad: 

Mi problema es que no tengo "lp", es decir, no tengo el puerto de la impresora. Al configurar el Kernel activé la opción Parallel Support, pero no la PC-style Hardware...

No lo se si es debido a eso... tengo bastante práctica instalando y cacharreando en Linux, pero no compilando el núcleo, asi que puede que haya metido la pata....

Agradeceria cualquier tipo de indicación, un saludo  :Shocked: 

----------

## ZaYer

A ver, para tener lp es necesario que instales cups, eso de entrada

Y luego hay ke estar seguro de ke tu krenel esta bien compilado, para cerciorarte de que tienes todo correcto, te recomiendo que te pases por http://www.csrd.tk/ y leas el documento sobre configurar la impresora, en la que se explica pasito a paso lo que has de hacer.

Un saludo y espero que tengas suerte.

----------

